# Malipoense small leaves



## LaSouris (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone

I notice one strange thing happen to my Paphiopedilum malipoense. I purchased few months ago several bare-root malipoense and grow them in a mini-greenhouse since then. They all produced new roots, about 2-3 for each plant(not very long, each root is now only about 5cm long), and start shooting new leaves. However, the leaves come up ways too often. When a new leaf comes out for about 3-5 cm, a new one started. In that way, each plant produced 3-4 new leaves, but they are all very small, compared to normal size malipoense leaves.

First I thought it is because the lack of an efficient root system, but I am not sure.

Pictures are attached. You see in the red circle, the new leaves are all of very small size compared to the original leaves. Why??? 

Thanks.:clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, it is rather strange.
Normally, paphs will produce one ore two smaller leaves when the spike is about to develop at the center of a growth.

Give it some more time and see if your plant spikes.
If one more of such small leaf develops, then I would be really concerned. 

I don't know as to why it is doing what it is doing.

By the way, some of the leaves look like they have some issues, drowning along the sides and all.
Are you watering the plant enough?
Check underneath the leaves for any signs/presence of mites or thrips.


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2015)

it looks like your plant is about to flower. it looks perfectly healthy and normal to me.


----------



## LaSouris (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone 

@happypaphy7: I think I water them frequently. And I kept them in a mini green house so they should have good humidity. Iam wondering if they receive enough light. Do you think it is because of inadequate lighting? 

@Justin: I would be happy if that's the case. However, this situation has been there for about 2 months. Is that normal?


----------



## Stone (Sep 1, 2015)

Could be about to flower. Or could be the growth was arrested when they were bare rooted and now starting up again?


----------



## LaSouris (Sep 1, 2015)

Stone said:


> Could be about to flower. Or could be the growth was arrested when they were bare rooted and now starting up again?



I am not sure about this part, but I guess if they grow, this type of growing would be abnormal.... with other Paphiopedilum I grew, they produce large leaves, and very slow in shooting new leaves also.....


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 1, 2015)

Stone said:


> Or could be the growth was arrested when they were bare rooted and now starting up again?



I agree with Mike.


----------



## LaSouris (Sep 1, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> I agree with Mike.



I have same feeling too. :clap:


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 1, 2015)

They look like my fairrieanum that lost all roots to rot and then was hospitalized until it showed signs of recovering. During its recovery period, it produced 4 tiny leaves in short succession, but now the newest leaves have started to increase in size.

So, it looks like a re-start like previous posters have said.


----------



## LaSouris (Sep 2, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> They look like my fairrieanum that lost all roots to rot and then was hospitalized until it showed signs of recovering. During its recovery period, it produced 4 tiny leaves in short succession, but now the newest leaves have started to increase in size.
> 
> So, it looks like a re-start like previous posters have said.


Can't say how much I have to thank you :clap::clap: My malipoense lost all root during transportation also. They just produced a few new roots recently


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 2, 2015)

What Mike and the mutant say is also a high possibility. 
I have a plant of Ho Chi Minh that had root rot. It stayed inactive for very long time before resuming a new leaf. That was last summer. One year has passed and it has made two small leaves. I don't even see any new root development ( it's in a very small pot and I think I should be able to see something lol). It's very frustrating that I might just toss. 
I have already two other HCM (one seedling & one multiple growths plant) since January this year and they have been growing albeit slow. 

I hope yours recover well. 

I have one malipoense in bud. Now the long wait begins.


----------



## LaSouris (Sep 2, 2015)

"The watched pot never boils"... When I observe them closely, nothing happens. Then I put them in a mini greenhouse, seal off and went on a trip for 2 weeks, they all got new roots at the time I came back..... Sadly so


----------



## Stone (Sep 2, 2015)

LaSouris said:


> "
> 
> 
> > The watched pot never boils"... When I observe them closely, nothing happens.
> ...


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 3, 2015)

LaSouris said:


> "The watched pot never boils"... When I observe them closely, nothing happens. Then I put them in a mini greenhouse, seal off and went on a trip for 2 weeks, they all got new roots at the time I came back..... Sadly so



I think you should go for more vacations


----------

